# Project: Hutch, a Qmicra v2 gets water



## craigbru (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello everyone!  I've been modding for a while, and have various logs on quite a few other sites, but Mark (MKmods) finally talked me into registering here.  To be honest, I had already been visiting this forum occasionally, but I'm not sure why I haven't bothered to register before now.  Either way, I'm here now, and I'll attempt yo get you all up to speed on one of my ongoing projects.  Since it's been underway for a while, you'll have to bear with me for a little cut and pasting...  I apologize in advance if there are any inconsistencies, but I'll do my best to fill in the gaps and answer any questions you may have.  So, let's begin!



Another project begins...  In a change of pace however, this one isn't for me.  It's for friend of mine, and since we couldn't come up with anything more creative, we'll be using his nickname "Hutch" as the project title.  In true L.O.S.I.A.S. fashion, this project will fit in with everything else I've done.  It won't be as extreme as my prior endeavors, but I'll still make very efficient use of space.

This time around, I'll be working with a PC Design Lab Qmicra v2.  Hutch managed to procure one of these beauties after speaking with Dave Lalopa of PCDLAB.  He requested one that had not yet been painted, and that's exactly what I received.

I took delivery of a surprising light and compact box...
































After looking over the case inside and out, I've got to say that I'm impressed with it's engineering and build quality.  The all aluminum case is also shockingly light.  That doesn't mean it's flimsy, there just aren't any extraneous bits on it.  Everything has a purpose... and that's exactly what I love in a case.

With the case probed and disassembled...  the fun stuff is about to begin.


----------



## craigbru (Jul 2, 2009)

Now that we've had a little preview of the case, it's time to go over my design goals for this case.  The case comes ready for fitment of a 120mm dual radiator.  That's quite a nice feature for a small form factor case.  However, what do you do if you want more cooling power?  Well, you add another radiator of course.  That's exactly what I will be doing here.  Now, this would be the first Qmicra with a pair of dual 120mm radiators, but it will be the first (to my knowledge) that doesn't make a sacrifice in doing so.  Every other attempt has put a second radiator on the left side of the case, and in doing so, has sacrificed at least one slot on the motherboard.  Also, when taking that approach, you immediately lose the hard drive caddy.  Actually, you lose at least one caddy when adding to a radiator to the right side as well.  So. you would then have lost both caddy's (4 drives), and a slot on the motherboard.  That's completely unacceptable.  I believe that the whole point in modding, is to add function or features, without compromising others.

So, with my inability to compromise, I've made a few basic decisions about the direction of this mod.  I'm not going to lose any slots on the motherboard, I'm going to have room for 4 hard drives, there will be room for a pump and reservoir, and the interior well be kept clean and organized.

When you look at the interior of this case, there's really only one other good option for radiator placement.  The front...  However, in order to put a radiator there, I need to make a few changes.  The stock location for the power switch simply won't do.  It's time to break out the dremel...





















Now that we've got the old center section and mesh out of the way, it's time to get some new mesh cut and put in place.
















There we have it!  We now have the area completely opened up, and can get the radiator placement figured out.


----------



## craigbru (Jul 2, 2009)

With the front of the case newly revised, it's time to get a radiator mounted behind it.  Looking at the area below the drive bays, you'll see that there are no provisions for mounting fans, let alone a radiator.  That means we need to make a custom mount.  

There are many different to ways to fabricate a mount, but I wanted something completely unobtrusive, and undeniably simple.  Sometimes taking this approach is actually a little harder to plan out, than if I would simply cut out a mount and bolt it in place.  However, I decided I didn't want to work around any mount, and to use what was already existing in the case to hold the radiator.  So, what does that actually mean?  The following pictures will tell the story...

We'll start with this.  I used an extra drive bay cover to fabricate a lower radiator mount.






The radiator nicely cradled...






The mount sitting in the case.






The radiator sitting in position.






Okay, now at this point I've got a couple of issues I need to address.  The radiator is sitting in place, but how do I keep it from sliding left to right?  Also, after time, the mounts would wear in to the radiator casing and cause damage.  Oh, and let's not forget about any possible vibration caused by the fans on the radiator...  Well, we can't have any of that, can we?  So, I decided to address all of the above issues with a decidedly simple solution.

These are silicon bumpers...






I cut a small slit in each one, and mounted them to the radiator.






With the bumpers in place, the radiator is mounted securely, and it's vibration is isolated from the rest of the case.






That takes care of the bottom of the radiator, but what about the top?  I still need a similar method for attaching it as well.  So, I break out the dremel again and cut notches in to the drive bay support.






Like a glove!






Finally, here is a shot with the radiator fully mounted.  It looks like it belongs there.  It's also isolated, yet completely secure.  It also can be removed completely at a later date, and the case remains almost completely stock.  






With the radiator out of the way, I'll work on mounting the pump next.  Well, actually, I do have something else to finish up first...  Look for the return of a little basement modding.  I'm getting a new workshop!


----------



## craigbru (Jul 2, 2009)

Okay guys, I've got a big non-update update for you.  In case you are wondering why there's been no real mod updates, this is it.  I've been trying to get some more work done in my basement.  A new bathroom is part of it, but of more importance to me, is my new workshop.  I'll finally have a decent place to get my work done!

So, here is a pic of my work area before construction started.  Classy, isn't it?






I've started some framing work...































Starting to hang some sheetrock...


























This weekend I think I'll be ready for primer and paint.  Then I can concentrate on getting some workbenches in place.  Stay tuned!


----------



## craigbru (Jul 2, 2009)

Time flies when you're having fun, right?  If that's true, then I've been having the time of my life.  I finally have an update to show you, and it's been a long time coming.  Although construction is finished, I still have some major organization to do in the new workshop.  That will come soon enough, but the most important thing, is that I'm able get some modding done!

So, without another moments delay, let's get to those pics.





















Now for a few pics of the workshop itself.  I've got a nice big area for parts layout and cutting, but I'm only getting started with the details.  I'll have plenty of storage, and everything will finally have a place.  I've definitely taken a step up from the card table I was working on...
















Finally, here are a few pictures of the new bathroom.  I never did show any progress pics from the start, but I thought I'd show it to you anyway.  
















So, pending some final details with the shop, I'm finally back on track.  Stay tuned!


----------



## craigbru (Jul 2, 2009)

The last update left off with the mounting of the front radiator.  The second radiator will be covered in a bit, but I need to get the pump mounting figured out first.  The picture below represents the location where the pump will be mounted.  It's up and out of the way, and should allow easy filling and maintenance.  Just because the case is small, doesn't mean it needs to be difficult to work on.  I'll be fabricating a new aluminum mount in the next day or two...






Next up... I've got to get placement of the second radiator figured out.  The stock location won't work as it is.  The case was never meant to have a radiator mounted up front, so a little revision is needed.  I've got to move the mount about 2cm to the rear.  Here you can see the tight clearances.











Now finally, as part of getting my shop in order, I've dug a little something out of retirement.  It's my old Fisher stereo receiver.  Granted, it may be 20 years old, but when purchased, it was an amazing piece of equipment.  In fact, if you could judge an items worth by the number of buttons alone, then this thing is a king!  I've got it attached to some cheap Philips speakers from an old home-theater-in-a-box, and wow... they never sounded so good.  Certainly not audiophile quality, but dang nice for a shop.  I can now listen to podcasts and watch Hulu loudly enough to drown out a dremel...  






There's much more to come, including actual construction, so check back soon...


----------



## craigbru (Jul 2, 2009)

Um... pay no attention to the amount of time that has passed between now and my last post...  The date's are a lie, or the cake is, or something like that...  

Part of the goal in modding this case was to ensure plenty of airflow.  The radiators are only as good as the amount of airflow that moves through them.  Once that air moves through them, it needs to have someplace to go.  That led me to what you are about to see next.  I'm going to cut out the sides of the case, and prepare to put mesh in it's place.

I'll be using the same mesh as the front, and have even copied the front's pattern for a fairly consistent look and feel.

Here is the first side taped out and ready for the dremel.  The stock mesh will soon be history...







A little bit later, I'm left with the rough opening in the side of the case.






Here is the same side after being filed and sanded.






With one side cut, I can begin marking out the second side.  Notice it's slightly different in layout than the first.  The protrusion on the far side, will have a cut out for power and reset switches, as well as a USB port.  The preceding items will be mounted to a panel on the case itself.  That will allow the cover to be removed without the need to disconnect any cabling.






Up next will be the finished cutting on the second side, and some mesh placement.  That also means I'm about to bring a new technique to the table.  Stay tuned for the debut of the 'torch'...


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 2, 2009)

OMG!!!! A basement for modding!

I WANT YOUR HOUSE!!!!

Great looking mod too, like the Rad idea


----------



## craigbru (Jul 2, 2009)

The last update left off with me about to cut the second side of the case cover.  So, that's where we'll pick up now.  In the following picture, I've cut the hole, filed, and sanded it to a finished state.  You can see the cutout behind which the power and reset buttons will find their new home.






Next up is to get the AC Ryan mesh cut down to size.  Let the sparks fly!






All we need now is a little filing... I thought I'd show you something else as well.  These slots are cut in to the top of my workbench with a few specific purposes in mind.  It makes cutting and filing a breeze.  All work is well supported, and there's even a tray underneath to catch all the filings and cuttings.  This has made a world of difference compared to hanging work off the side of a bench.











With the mesh cut to shape, I now need to bend it to match the angles in the case cover.  So, I pull out my little bending brake that proved it's worth during Project: Rogue's construction.






Finally I've got the mesh sitting in place.  It fits well, so no further modifying is needed.






With the mesh all ready to go, the next update will find it attached to the cover a little more permanently...


----------



## craigbru (Jul 2, 2009)

Brazing... A sound idea, with execution caveats.  I've talked about the technique in past posts, and have been really looking forward to putting it to use in my modding.  So, with a few sticks of HTS-2000 and my torch, I made a few practice runs with great success.  However, with the reality of using the actual case cover, things turned out a little differently...

I was having problems with getting the aluminum hot enough without causing warping.  Originally, I didn't think this would have been an issue, as the HTS-2000's melting temperature is 500 degrees below that of the aluminum.  Well, there's a big difference between melting point and the metal simply becoming more flexible as heat was applied.  Not one to give up, I thought it might be a mounting and support issue.  I tried several different methods, before ultimately deciding that maybe brazing wasn't the best course of action at the moment.

So what went wrong?  It was really quite simple in the end.  The area I was trying to braze was a relatively narrow piece of aluminum.  It was a little over 16 mm in width.  The torch was applying a lot of heat in small area, and with insufficient supporting material, it was softening the metal before getting hot enough to melt the rod.  It's something that I didn't come across in all my practice, as I was using larger pieces of aluminum.  There was more metal to dissipate the heat, prevent warping, and still allow the aluminum to reach the HTS-2000's melting temperature.  

While I may not have been able to use the brazing technique in this particular instance, the method still has it's place.  I'll definitely use it again in the future, under more ideal conditions.  

Now that brazing is off the table, I fall back to good ol' JB Weld.  It will still do an outstanding job, and that brings us to the following pics...











Up next will be the the finished cover, and then I'm back to case details...


----------



## craigbru (Jul 2, 2009)

Finally, after a few delays, and a much busier than anticipated summer, I've got the case cover finished.  It just needs a little finish sanding, and it's ready for primer and paint.

Here I've got the mesh marked out and ready for cutting.  I always mark my cut lines with masking tape.  It makes it much easier to see during cutting.  It also makes it pretty easy to file straight after the cutting is done.  I just file right up to the edge of the tape, pull it off, and then sand the edges.






After a little JB Weld, the mesh is in place.






Let's get it on the case!











With the case cover done, I'm moving on to the PSU extension...


----------



## craigbru (Jul 2, 2009)

So, how about another update?

Of all the things I really like about the Qmicra case, there is one thing I don't... If you want to use a higher wattage power supply, you are limited to around 18 cm in length.  Unfortunately, at that length, you run the risk of interference with any optical devices put in the bays.  Well, that's exactly what has happened here.  One quick fix would be to drop the drive to the lowest bay, but it's not an option I have with the radiator placed where it is.  So, the decision was made to add an extension to the case.

Here is a quick idea of where the extension will be placed.






After a little bit of filing, I clamped the extension in place, and drilled the holes.











Once drilled, it will be held in place with socket cap screws.  






With the extension done, I'll be moving on to the fan controller.  Stay tuned!


----------



## craigbru (Jul 2, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> OMG!!!! A basement for modding!
> 
> I WANT YOUR HOUSE!!!!
> 
> Great looking mod too, like the Rad idea



Haha, even though I don't have the log posted here, there was quite a bit of basement modding that took place during my Rogue mod.  I just now finally finished it.  

Thanks man!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 3, 2009)

Its hard for people to imagine all the work involved in posting multiple logs. Im really glad ur here Craig, you have so many amazing ideas/skills to share with the community.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey another Qmicra builder.

What do you think about those heavy scratches it ships with? That was my only complaint.

Love what you did with the sides.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 3, 2009)

speaking of amazing skills


----------



## craigbru (Jul 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Its hard for people to imagine all the work involved in posting multiple logs. Im really glad ur here Craig, you have so many amazing ideas/skills to share with the community.



It's so true.  I'm actually pretty glad I didn't have the Rogue log spread over as many forums as I do with this project.  I don't think I could have kept up.  I always make a point to address every comment though.  I figure if people are taking the time to comment in the first place, they deserve a response.

I am glad to be here Mark.  There seems to be a pretty strong sense of community, and that's always something I can appreciate!



CyberDruid said:


> Hey another Qmicra builder.
> 
> What do you think about those heavy scratches it ships with? That was my only complaint.
> 
> Love what you did with the sides.



Wow, that's a pretty cool project you did.  Your daughter is very lucky!

I'm definitely not a fan of the scratches.  It's going to take a decent amount of surface prep before paint.  Although, I really don't have much of the original case left...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks Craig for allowing us to see these logs! Something sweet... CD... Hands down I never like pink, but I'd sport that case!


----------



## craigbru (Jul 6, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Thanks Craig for allowing us to see these logs! Something sweet... CD... Hands down I never like pink, but I'd sport that case!




Thanks man!  It's my pleasure.


As a sidenote, since I'm new here, can anyone tell me where the best place to post a planning thread would be?  I've not started much in the way of work, but have quite a few renders, and CAD screenshots of my next project, and I'd like to get everyone up to speed on it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2009)

craigbru said:


> Thanks man!  It's my pleasure.
> 
> 
> As a sidenote, since I'm new here, can anyone tell me where the best place to post a planning thread would be?  I've not started much in the way of work, but have quite a few renders, and CAD screenshots of my next project, and I'd like to get everyone up to speed on it.



Just throw it in the Project logs.. We need to start a thread in Software on CAD/Google Sketch projects... But, I'd do it in Project logs for next project. That way  you have everything going on.


----------



## craigbru (Jul 6, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Just throw it in the Project logs.. We need to start a thread in Software on CAD/Google Sketch projects... But, I'd do it in Project logs for next project. That way  you have everything going on.



Thanks for the input.  I'll get it posted after I get back from lunch.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jul 6, 2009)

nice to see your posting your worklog here too!


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 6, 2009)

Craig, I know it's too late for this project, but did you ever consider clamping some wood to the piece you wanted to braze to give it some temporary structural support? Burnt wood is not too bad a smell, and it shouldn't steal too much heat from the piece.


----------



## craigbru (Jul 6, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> nice to see your posting your worklog here too!



Thanks!  



King Wookie said:


> Craig, I know it's too late for this project, but did you ever consider clamping some wood to the piece you wanted to braze to give it some temporary structural support? Burnt wood is not too bad a smell, and it shouldn't steal too much heat from the piece.



I had considered using some sort of clampage, but hadn't put much thought in to using wood.  That's a good idea, and I'll have to experiment with scrap at a later date.  I do think the process has value, I just couldn't get the kinks worked out with the time I had.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 8, 2009)

nice but i think ive seen this photos before ...


----------



## craigbru (Jul 8, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> nice but i think ive seen this photos before ...



You may have...  I've got logs on losias.net, bit-tech, HardOCP, Sudhian, TBCS, The Mod Brothers, RedRaider Technology, and XtremeSystems.


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 8, 2009)

The man is everywhere!


----------



## craigbru (Jul 8, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> The man is everywhere!



I do seem to get around...


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 10, 2009)

Extreme watch-strap rub? Or did you slip with the blowtorch?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm so freaking jealous of your 'basement' very nicely done Craig, very nicely done!

Sub'd!


----------



## craigbru (Jul 10, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> http://losias.net/projects/hutch/pictures/p5210304.jpg
> 
> Extreme watch-strap rub? Or did you slip with the blowtorch?



Lol, I never noticed that before.  I do wear a watch, but it sits a little higher.  I'm not sure why there's no hair there...



InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm so freaking jealous of your 'basement' very nicely done Craig, very nicely done!
> 
> Sub'd!



Thanks man!  The basement was definitely an endeavor, but worth it in every way.  It was finished over the course of a year, and now it's a little strange to have it done...


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 10, 2009)

I wish my shop was "done" so I could heat and cool it...

I use to have a bald patch there from testing my chisels


----------



## craigbru (Aug 23, 2009)

Despite the delay in updating this log, work has been slow but continually progressing for this project.  This is the first of many small updates that I've got backlogged, and will get posted as time allows.

After the last update, I began working on finishing the fan controller.  Hutch wanted something simple, and out of the way.  He prefers a clean look, and putting the the controller on the front of the case, wasn't something he was interested in.  So, I looked for alternatives.  One of the best places I found, was on the rear of the case.  Being placed in the upper and side location like it is, still leaves it fairly accessible when needed.  With the holes drilled, it was just a matter of finding an easy way to mount the controller.  

Two more holes, and I was able to fasten the controller to the case with a pair of socket cap bolts.  It really couldn't have been a much simpler solution...
















Up next... pump mounting!


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 24, 2009)

Wait... Mark summoned you?

:shadedshu no good can come from this.

lol, kidding aside... glad to have you here on TPU and looking forward to learning from you.

This looks like a very nice project.  I am really admiring you eye for factory style modding.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 24, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Wait... Mark summoned you?
> 
> :shadedshu no good can come from this.
> 
> ...



yeah Ive seen only a few of Craig's mods on other forums... 

From the reader's point of view it went something like this:

Ohhh... a new PLOG, nice... oh cool, i've always thought about doing something like that....., hmmm this dude looks like he really knows what he's doing........  What's that?.... Wait WHAT?.... Did that ju..? WhAT?  How the?.... This man needs help.... No... no way... that's not even... logically possible.... HE JUST PUT AN ADDITIONAL COMPUTER WITH ITS OWN SCREEN ALONG WITH A WATERCOOLING SYSTEM INTO A SFF SYSTEM... WTFFFFffffffFFFFFFFF...


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 24, 2009)

Rogue raises the bar impossibly high.


----------



## craigbru (Aug 24, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Wait... Mark summoned you?
> 
> :shadedshu no good can come from this.
> 
> ...



Lol, yes, Mark is responsible for all of this...  I'll admit I didn't think I had time for another forum, but I'm glad I joined here, and wish I had done it sooner.  This is an awesome community!



phanbuey said:


> yeah Ive seen only a few of Craig's mods on other forums...
> 
> From the reader's point of view it went something like this:
> 
> ...



Lol, that's hilarious man!  



CyberDruid said:


> Rogue raises the bar impossibly high.



Thank you for the mighty high praise!  It certainly raised the bar for myself.  Project: OSIDIAS is my response to that bar...  I've not a clue what I might do after that.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 25, 2009)

Man, after I heard you had done a NZXT Rouge case... I was heart broken since I was thinking of doing that as a build... Then seeing it made me go in the corner and wet myself... I'm with CD on the whole "bar" thing.. I really can't wait to see the other mods!!!


----------



## MKmods (Aug 25, 2009)

One of my great disappointments is a lot of the top modders are entirely too self absorbed...
(they post on tons of forums and do very little else to contribute)

Craig is one of the good guys that is willing to share and we all are really lucky he stopped by.

PS: hey Craig, didnt you say one of those SFF comps weighed like 80lbs


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 25, 2009)

MKmods said:


> One of my great disappointments is a lot of the top modders are entirely too self absorbed...
> (they post on tons of forums and do very little else to contribute)
> 
> Craig is one of the good guys that is willing to share and we all are really lucky he stopped by.
> ...





That's one of the reasons I love to continue at TPU.. Modders, here, don't act that way one bit.. We share everything that we "do know" so others can start building that same rig as the modder..


----------



## craigbru (Aug 25, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, after I heard you had done a NZXT Rouge case... I was heart broken since I was thinking of doing that as a build... Then seeing it made me go in the corner and wet myself... I'm with CD on the whole "bar" thing.. I really can't wait to see the other mods!!!



Lol, thanks.  The Rogue is a great case.  I'm really luck to have gotten one.  In fact, Johnny Hou of NZXT contacted me directly after seeing my LOSIAS mod.  I really think I was just in the right place at the right time.  That project was kind of pivotal for me.  It pushed me to take things one step further, and really think outside the box.



MKmods said:


> One of my great disappointments is a lot of the top modders are entirely too self absorbed...
> (they post on tons of forums and do very little else to contribute)
> 
> Craig is one of the good guys that is willing to share and we all are really lucky he stopped by.
> ...



Thanks Mark...  Speaking of one of the good guys...  It must take one to know one, because you are a man among men.  

It was the Rogue that weighed over 80 pounds.  It was a desk bender!


----------



## craigbru (Aug 25, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> That's one of the reasons I love to continue at TPU.. Modders, here, don't act that way one bit.. We share everything that we "do know" so others can start building that same rig as the modder..




Yeah, this is definitely a friendly place.  Every forum has it's own vibe, and some places you just feel at home.  This is one of those places.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 25, 2009)

craigbru said:


> Yeah, this is definitely a friendly place.  Every forum has it's own vibe, and some places you just feel at home.  This is one of those places.





That is very true. Places have their vibe. Everyplace is a good place in their own.. Just gotta find the one that makes you "feel" worth posting at.

Man, before I started here, I was a noob at mostly everything computer.. I knew software, but that's it... My bro, RM, got me here and I'm so glad to be here and learn what I know now..


----------



## craigbru (Sep 15, 2009)

Believe it or not, finding a location to mount the pump, was one of the most difficult decisions I had to make.  I tried multiple locations, but none of them really felt right.  It didn't help that the pump location was entirely dependent on where I was going to mount the hard drives.  In fact, one of the biggest requirements for modding this case, was that I have room to hold four 3.5" hard drives.  While that alone left me several options, not all of them were ideal.  I had to be aware of airflow, ease of access, and aesthetics.  Much thought was put in to a workable solution, and I'm happy to say that I've found one.

So, where does that leave the pump?  Well, this case will only have one optical drive.  That left the lower two drive bays empty.  This provided the perfect spot to place a pump.  In this location it will make for clean routing of the tubing, and thanks to a planned shroud over the center section of the case, invisible as well.

Here is the planned pump mounting location.






Next, I needed to slightly modify the existing slots to match the mounting holes.






All bolted up!






With the mount in place, it's obvious that I need to do a little more modification to provide clearance for the Bitspower fitting.






A little quick work with the dremel.






All mounted!






Up next, the hard drive mounts...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 15, 2009)

Looking good man! 

I all ways find out that it's hard to find where the pump is suppose to go also.. you gotta then look at where everything else is going at also.. Not just the pump... but loop look, and length and so on..

Glad to see that you where able to update it!


----------



## craigbru (Sep 15, 2009)

Exactly!  Everything interacts with everything else.  If you're not careful, you could end up with clearance issues later.  That's one thing I really wanted to avoid in such a small case...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 15, 2009)

craigbru said:


> Exactly!  Everything interacts with everything else.  If you're not careful, you could end up with clearance issues later.  That's one thing I really wanted to avoid in such a small case...



Yep. that is true.. there is three things, imho, that every modder has to worry about when they look at a project.


If everything can fit
how the PSU will tie in to the tidiness of the case
how the Pump will help the pluming of the set-up

But, I'm just a starter bee... so I know not to take that in heart


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 15, 2009)

I hung a DDC/Alphacool topped pump from under the Powersupply. Still could not fit more than 2 HDD 

Curious to see where you shoehorn those drives...


----------



## craigbru (Sep 15, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yep. that is true.. there is three things, imho, that every modder has to worry about when they look at a project.
> 
> 
> If everything can fit
> ...



Yeah, clean placement is so critical.  I can pack a lot of stuff in a case, but making it look nice is always such a challenge!



CyberDruid said:


> I hung a DDC/Alphacool topped pump from under the Powersupply. Still could not fit more than 2 HDD
> 
> Curious to see where you shoehorn those drives...



Did you use all of your optical drive bays?  Luckily I only needed one here.  I did have an alternative location in mind as a back up though...

The post on the the hard drives is written, and will hit my website at 8 AM tomorrow.  I'll get it posted here shortly after.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 15, 2009)

awww... we don't get the royal treatment! 

Sounds good man. Can't wait to see it up.. probably be time i get up.. wait.. your in... Mid day delight then!


----------



## craigbru (Sep 15, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> awww... we don't get the royal treatment!
> 
> Sounds good man. Can't wait to see it up.. probably be time i get up.. wait.. your in... Mid day delight then!



Tell you what, give me a second and I will post it.  Consider it a TPU exclusive!


----------



## craigbru (Sep 15, 2009)

As I mentioned in my previous post, finding a great spot for the pump and multiple hard drives was a challenge.  I manged to get it worked out, and with the pump mounted, I could move on to the hard drive mounts.  

There will be room for 4 hard drives total, in two different locations.  What you are about to see, are the drives that will be mounted below the center support section in the case.

I decided to use a channel type mount.  What you see here is a piece of aluminum channel cut and bent.  You'll have to forgive the lack of few pictures here.  When I was live streaming this part, I forgot to grab the camera...







In each of the channels, I've placed some rubber 'U' molding.  This will act to dampen vibration.






Here are the approximate locations for the channels.  Due to the way I wanted to mount these, bolts or rivets wasn't going to cut it.  I decided to break out the torch and HTS-2000.  The channels were brazed in to place.  I was live streaming during this portion as well, hence the lack of in progress pictures.






The braze..






Next up, I needed to make brackets to mount to the hard drives.  These brackets will slide in to the channels.











I drilled a few holes, and mounted the drive...






And finally, the drive mounted in place.






Next I'll be working on the remaining two hard drive mounts, as well as a custom shroud to cover the center section of the case.  Stay tuned!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 15, 2009)

Pure, effin genius. That would be perfect for a Tech Station. Seeing you, Snipe, CD, and MK do this has me wanting to turn my Stacker 830 Mobo tray into a tech station, by just adding some legs and a bottom shelf. HDDs had me a little stumped tho, as I have 5 at any given time. I would so use this idea for HDD mounting on it. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 15, 2009)

awww.. now I'm all warm in side to go to bed! 



as for you wile e... I think you can do that venture and maybe even one up it by having it done as a Pyramid style... 3 right on the bottom, then two stacked on top of the three.. I think it can be done quite well!


----------



## codyjansen (Sep 15, 2009)

that looks amazing. 

subbed


----------



## craigbru (Sep 15, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Pure, effin genius. That would be perfect for a Tech Station. Seeing you, Snipe, CD, and MK do this has me wanting to turn my Stacker 830 Mobo tray into a tech station, by just adding some legs and a bottom shelf. HDDs had me a little stumped tho, as I have 5 at any given time. I would so use this idea for HDD mounting on it. lol.



Thanks mate!  

I bounced through multiple ideas before finally settling on this.  I'm really happy with the way that it turned out, and I think you would too if you did something similar.  



Cold Storm said:


> awww.. now I'm all warm in side to go to bed!
> 
> 
> 
> as for you wile e... I think you can do that venture and maybe even one up it by having it done as a Pyramid style... 3 right on the bottom, then two stacked on top of the three.. I think it can be done quite well!




Haha, glad I could help!


----------



## craigbru (Sep 15, 2009)

codyjansen said:


> that looks amazing.
> 
> subbed



Thanks man!  I'm glad you like it.


----------



## craigbru (Oct 19, 2009)

Who's ready for another update?

With the completion of the first two hard drive mounts, it was time to move on to the second pair.  In order to mount them, I needed to have something to mount them to... This came in the form of a new shroud for the center of the case.  This shroud will cover all components there, and provide for a streamlined look.

Here I've got the panel marked out and ready to cut.






The panel all cut...






After cutting, it was time to bring out my trusty brake.  It hasn't really had a good workout since the completion of the Rogue.  That's about to change though...






Now, before I can give the shroud a test mount, I've got to get these studs gone.  






Let's see how it fits...






Like a glove!






Okay, now that we know it fits, I need to get the holes cut for the hard drive mounts.  I'll be modifying and reusing the original mounts.  Their modification is soon to come, but it won't change the way that they mount.  I'll be duplicating PCDL's original method, as it's so simple and elegant.

Here I've got the holes marked out.






The first two holes cut...






One down, one to go!






The second one is done!






Now all the drives have a home.  I just need to add new mounting studs like the ones I cut off earlier.  A also have some other detail work to finish up on the shroud, and that will be in the next update.

Before I wrap up this post, I've got one more additional thing to show you.  For anyone that may have clicked on the 'Losias Live' tab on my site, you'll see that I'm working on doing some live modding broadcasts.  I've done a few test runs, and came to the conclusion early on that the picture was a little dark.  As of today, I took care of that little issue.  Needless to say my worktable is no longer dark...


----------



## MKmods (Oct 19, 2009)

I really enjoy ur progress. (excellent detail work) Im looking forward to when we get to share this stuff in person...
Big ass LAN FTW!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey man, looking good!

Now, as for your "live broadcasts"... Gotta let us know when you do it!


Like I said MK in your thread. Grab me a huge enough grill, and maybe a oven or two.. You got some good a$$ burgers, chicken, steak... Oh yeah, need a fryer also. I make some mean Homemade cinnamon nachos!


----------



## craigbru (Oct 19, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I really enjoy ur progress. (excellent detail work) Im looking forward to when we get to share this stuff in person...
> Big ass LAN FTW!



Haha, thanks Mark!  Too bad Nebraska and Nevada weren't a little closer.  However, as we've discussed, we'll meet up at some west coast event next year.



Cold Storm said:


> Hey man, looking good!
> 
> Now, as for your "live broadcasts"... Gotta let us know when you do it!
> 
> ...



Thanks man!  I just had a small LAN a few weeks ago, and it was a damn good time.  Grilling and gaming was how we rolled...

The easiest way to keep track of when I'm streaming is to follow my twitter feed @craigbru.  I always post an update of when I go live.  Hell, even if you're not in to the whole twitter thing, you can still sign up and follow just for the updates alone.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 19, 2009)

craigbru said:


> Thanks man!  I just had a small LAN a few weeks ago, and it was a damn good time.  Grilling and gaming was how we rolled...
> 
> The easiest way to keep track of when I'm streaming is to follow my twitter feed @craigbru.  I always post an update of when I go live.  Hell, even if you're not in to the whole twitter thing, you can still sign up and follow just for the updates alone.



All right man, I'll throw that on my twitter so I know next time. 




Glad the lan went well!


----------



## craigbru (Nov 11, 2009)

Who's ready for another update?  The last post left off with a half finished center shroud, and newly installed lights in the shop, and that's where we will pick up now.  As you're about to see, the new lights are bright.  They are surface of the sun bright.  They are so bright I couldn't see quite right for a day after I first turned them on.  So, what better way to explain the results, than with a pic?  I can say with certainty that this picture doesn't do reality justice...






With all the newly found glow, I needed a way to tone things down a bit, so I put in a dimmer switch.






Since the lighting was taken care of, it was time to get back to finishing the center shroud.  The first task at hand was to modify the OEM hard drive mounts.  There isn't room in the case to use the mounts as they were.  While they could originally hold two drives apiece, I only needed them to hold one.  So, they were marked for a date with the Dremel.






After they were cut and sanded...






I thought now as a good time for a test fit.











With the left side looking good, I thought I should check things out on the right side as well. First I need to get the fans mounted to the side radiator.






Now I drop the radiator on it's mount, and put it in place.  All looks well!






Almost there!  I just need to find a way to secure the side hard drive mounts in place.  These bolts will do nicely...






Done!






Up next is the switch plate, stay tuned!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking good Craig! can't wait for the switch post!


----------



## craigbru (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks mate!


----------



## craigbru (Nov 12, 2009)

Two updates in one day?  Crazy, isn't it?  Well, as promised, I'm moving on to the switch plate.  For any of you that remember when I was putting the mesh in the case cover, you'll have noticed that the switches were in a non-traditional location.  They are on the right side of the case, and to facilitate their placement, a custom bracket was needed.  

So, I marked out the pattern I needed in a piece of aluminum, and I was ready to cut.






A little quick Dremel work, and then some time on the metal brake resulted in this...






A quick test fit indicated I could move on to the next step.  It fit exactly as it should.






Next I had to mark out the switch locations.






Once drilled and Dremeled, I was left with dropping the switch and an USB port in place.  Like a glove!






With a high strength epoxy applied, the bracket was clamped in place.






One day later, and the epoxy was cured.  The clamps were removed, and believe me when I say, that bracket won't be coming off anytime soon... okay, ever...  






So, what's next at this point?  Well, good question.  All major pieces are now in place.  I've got no real fabrication left.  Hutch and I are still contemplating a good reservoir idea, but other than that, it's all down to details now.  I've got wire sleeving to do, as well as hose routing.  Also, who could forget the paint?  Colors aren't definite, but the interior will be black, while the outside will be a complementing color.  Sure, we'll also likely slip in some other small details here and there, but this is really the bulk of it.  Of course I'll continue to post as work progresses, but for now, we've got the clean and solid foundation we were looking for.  There's no bling, or extraneous fluff here.  So, for anyone expecting Project: Rogue type insanity, stick around for the official start of OSIDIAS soon!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2009)

sweet! Must be my lucky day!!! Day off and so forth!!

Looks sweet! Love how the switch panel turned out! Now, making me think of redoing my switch box thanks to you! 

Your Rogue is making me think of a "passive" rogue water loop.. 


Thanks for the update!


----------



## craigbru (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments!  Lol, well, I was slacking on the updates, so you did get lucky!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2009)

wOOT!


Can't wait to see more!!! Coming along very well!


----------



## Cuzza (Nov 13, 2009)

craigbru said:


> stick around for the official start of OSIDIAS soon!



Hell yeah, can't wait. About the only thing I'm looking forward to more is my next girlfriend.


----------



## craigbru (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks guys!

@Cuzza... Um... I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 13, 2009)

wow that looks amazing, can't wait to see the final result!


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks great so far, sub'd!

Makes me want to be a bit tidier with my work.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2009)

Those are some sweet switches. Where might one acquire such sweet switches?


----------



## Cuzza (Nov 14, 2009)

craigbru said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> @Cuzza... Um... I'll take that as a compliment.



Ok sorry man but there is now something else I am looking forward to more, that is the world cup because New Zealand just qualified for the 1st time since '82.


----------



## craigbru (Nov 14, 2009)

xBruce88x said:


> wow that looks amazing, can't wait to see the final result!


Thank you.  It won't be long now.  



pantherx12 said:


> Looks great so far, sub'd!
> 
> Makes me want to be a bit tidier with my work.



This case was all about clean, so I'm glad you like it!



Wile E said:


> Those are some sweet switches. Where might one acquire such sweet switches?



They are both from Performance PC's

16mm

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...74_412&zenid=183e3a7a829ff6c41c8bb654cb1c70eb

22mm

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...74_375&zenid=183e3a7a829ff6c41c8bb654cb1c70eb



Cuzza said:


> Ok sorry man but there is now something else I am looking forward to more, that is the world cup because New Zealand just qualified for the 1st time since '82.



Lol, that' fine.  It's completely understandable.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks a million. Those are awesome.


----------



## craigbru (Dec 23, 2009)

One of the biggest ongoing, yet unresolved issues with this project, was the placement of a reservoir.  It's been debated for much to long, and I wasn't sure we would find a solution we really liked.  Well, that has now changed...

Hutch will be getting a custom reservoir that due to it's placement, will be a huge focal point for this case.  If every mod has at least one aspect that could be considered it's 'showpiece' item, then this is it.

So, to get ready for the reservoir, it was decided to bring a new look to the top of the case.  The cuts should highlight the res, and the fluid flowing through it.  I took a piece of transparent sheet of adhesive mailing label paper, and printed out the pattern I wanted.







I peeled the backing off of it, and stuck it in place.






Now, anyone that has followed one of my logs, knows that I love using masking tape to guide my cuts.  I find it much easier than following a regular line, and it makes for very accurate filing.  With this in mind, I applied tape on the sheet to match the lines.






Finally, after a little time spent with the jigsaw and Dremel, I'm left with the following...






With the cuts out of the way, it's time to start on the reservoir itself, and that will be covered in the next update.  Until then, I've got a high tech paint image of the reservoir placement.  Who needs CAD?  Haha!






One other thing...  Most of the work in this post was streamed live as it happened.  Thanks to my http://losias.net/losias-live/ page, I can now stream, and archive those streams for later viewing.  I'm hoping that this will become a huge feature on this site, although I'm still getting the bugs worked out.  Anyone interested in knowing when I stream live should follow me on twitter @craigbru.  I always send out notice when I'm live.  For those not on twitter, or if you miss the live streaming, the videos are archived on the Live page as well.  Until the next update!


----------



## Ilovecroatia (Dec 24, 2009)

*Last Page*

ok, i feel like an idiot. thanks for info.


----------



## craigbru (Mar 22, 2010)

The reservoir...  When Hutch and I were originally planning this project, we tried to come up with some sort of showpiece for the case.  We wanted something that would to set it apart and make it a little different.  For a very long time, what exactly that would be, eluded us.  Well, through and idea on Hutch's part, and some revisions on mine, we came up with a plan.  The results of that plan are what follows.

In the previous update, you saw how the reservoir will sit in the case.  There is exactly 11mm of clearance between the top of the center shroud, and the bottom of the case cover.  That's perfect for a 3mm - 5mm - 3mm acrylic sandwich.  With that in mind, I made a few careful measurements, got the acrylic marked up.  I used a few of the Bitspower fittings sitting in place to make sure I had the proper clearances.  As with everything in this case, space is at a minimum, so the planning had to be perfect.






To save time, all 3 layers of acrylic were clamped together and cut out at the same time on the scroll saw.  I also used some spray adhesive applied to the paper backing to ensure no movement during cutting.  The following is the result.











Before going any further, I figured a test fit was warranted.  






Since the test fit went well, it was time to make a cutout in the center (5mm), piece of acrylic.  This is where the actual coolant will flow.  I peeled apart the pieces, and marked my cuts.






After it was cut, it was simply a matter of gluing the 3 layers together.






So, what's next?  I've got to even up and polish the edges, as well as adding two more smaller threaded pieces of acrylic to attach the Bitspower fittings.  Once that is done, I've got to make a few small modifications to the case cover to allow the reservoir to fit properly.  After that...  well, we might be ready for paint!


----------

